# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Музыкальные видеозарисовки и другие съемки от Архимага

## Архимаг

В Москве прошел Турецкий фестиваль.
Я снимал в нескольких местах - фестиваль огромный, снять всё невозможно, но кое-что снято

----------

Ольгия (19.05.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

Интересно!

----------


## Архимаг

Фестиваль Времена и эпохи - фрагменты

----------

